# chromium , no me funciona el auto-scroll

## papu

en el chromium no me fuciona el autodesplazamiento(o como se llame) que se realiza dandole al boton central del raton, ¿os pasa a vosotros? uso x64.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

creo que no viene configurado eso.... a mi tampoco me anda

----------

## papu

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> creo que no viene configurado eso.... a mi tampoco me anda

 

ya me parecia a mi, pero que cosa más rara ¿no? en windows si funciona.

A ver si mejoran el scrolling de firefox que es espantoso lo mal que me va en general.

saludos, adéu.

en referència a el comentario del firefox encontré la solución en esta excelente extensión https://addons.mozilla.org/ca/firefox/addon/5846/ es como el día y la noche la diferencia, lo pongo  por si alguien le interesa.

----------

## cameta

Buenisima.

----------

